# yuck-feather pillows!



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

We went camping this weekend and I took my nice fluffy feather pillows with me.....well, our camper obviously had a leak in the ceiling above the bed, and it rained...and the pillows got wet and they now smell weird. I sprayed them with febreze and put them in the dryer on low heat... and they still smell funky...can you wash feather pillows in the washing machine? {without them blowing to pieces?} These pillows are actually 30% down adn 70% goose feathers....if that helps any..lol. Please help! :hobbyhors


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I make my families feather pillows. 
I wash them by hand and rinse very well. 
I hang them to drain the water then use the dryer to finish drying them and refluff them.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

YAY! I washed them in the washer and added vinegar to the rinse water and dryed them in the dryer for about 2 hrs...and VOLIA! theyre super white and smell fresh and clean! The dryer made them really fluffy! Thanks Riverpines for your reply!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

When I wash the sheets every so often I will put the pillows in the dryer on high heat for 30 or so mins. 
that will help get rid of allergies.


----------

